# Stall or not to Stall



## boofa (Nov 25, 2011)

I have had horses my whole life and the only time they are stalled are when they are sick,due to foal or a night before a show.. Anyways since Kasa is going blind I stall her at night 5pm-5am,I also stall Trooper because he gets soooooo much Equine Sr & supplements it just easiers..Well when I stall these 2 the other 2 scream all night long at the gate and its getting old. Im a strong believer in outside horses r healthier horses,but they seem happy going in as a herd..Not sure if I should stall all of them or not..What do you all think..


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Personally, I think its good for them to be separated like that. The are two in the field right? LEt them nicker for them. What if you take 2 out for a ride? I would use it to break herd sourness. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I wouldnt stall your horse just because she is going blind, she knows that pasture as well as you know the inside of your house. It's not until someone moves the sofa that you run into it. So long as you don't change the fencing or add an obstacle, she'll do fine.

And feeding the other senior..Well I haven't seen a senior yet that doesn't love the stuff and scarf it down in minutes. Just separate long enough for them to finish it off and put back out.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't think stalling her is the answer even if she is going blind. If anything I would have thought keeping her out with the others would be way more important and comforting for her because she will depend on the others to keep her feeling safer. She will rely on their movement, their smell, their sounds, their breathing, their footsteps and where they are going to help guide her. A prey animal on it's own doesn't feel safe. If it's blind I would think it would no doubt make it feel worse.


----------



## boofa (Nov 25, 2011)

I stall her because she runs into the fence the same fence that has been there her whole life also runs into the trees out there and its not safe for her,and she gets eye drops 2x a day plus other medicine and its just easier when I work full time. And you dont know Trooper he takes an hour to eat he savors every bite.That is why they get stalled.I swear the other horses boobie trap Kasa to run into things and then luagh..


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmmm... couldn't you put some gravel around near the edging of the fencing or trees or something? That way she'll learn where the 'objects' are. Guess it's up to you though. Poor horse. Hope she does ok whatever you choose.


----------



## boofa (Nov 25, 2011)

Decided not to stall any of them tonight.. Ill just put them in for medicine and grain and see how she does.. Im so worried about her.. Part of me thinks I should have her put down and the other part wants to see how she handles it she is only 11.. And it really sucks..


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've also heard of people using logs or landscape timbers/railroad ties about 3-5 feet inside fence lines do that the blind horses knows when they touch them they are almost at the fence line.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The change of footing in her problem zones sounds like a good idea. Kinda like rumble strips for horses.


----------

